# Brico depot



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking for a website in English
Re the brico depot
Can anyone help ?

Thanks


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

There isn't one, just use google translate.

That said I don't think much of the website anyhow, a horrible layout and it lost them a customer.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

The website doesn't seem to have any content, it just says we sell things without saying any products or prices. If you want something go to the shop and browse - very old fashioned.
The leroy site is better for info.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

peedee said:


> The website doesn't seem to have any content, it just says we sell things without saying any products or prices. If you want something go to the shop and browse - very old fashioned.
> The leroy site is better for info.


Brico Depot may have a crap website but I haven´t found a cheaper DIY/building supplies warehouse in Spain. I just wish there was a branch nearer to where I live! I have to make do with Aki, Bricorama or Bigmat.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

The Skipper said:


> Brico Depot may have a crap website but I haven´t found a cheaper DIY/building supplies warehouse in Spain. I just wish there was a branch nearer to where I live! I have to make do with Aki, Bricorama or Bigmat.


We're lucky - if that's the right phrase - Brico depot in Alzira 20 mins, Leroy in Gandia 15 mins. We're still at the DIY store stage, less than 3 months here. Looking forward to being past that phase


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

If you want a look at a good Brico depot catalogue go to their French website. The full catalogue is there and you get quite good specifications. http://www.bricodepot.fr/
Obviously its in French but Google translate may be your friend.
Both Spanish and French companies are part of the Kingfisher group as is B & Q.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I read that Bunnings, a well known Aussie DIY/hardware/garden center store in Australia was going to set up shop in the UK to rival B&Q and I reckon they will too.
Hopefully they will do shipping to Spain or have delusions of greater Europe because they are very good.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> I read that Bunnings, a well known Aussie DIY/hardware/garden center store in Australia was going to set up shop in the UK to rival B&Q and I reckon they will too.
> Hopefully they will do shipping to Spain or have delusions of greater Europe because they are very good.


They are trying to buy Homebase - a store they can only improve


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> There isn't one, just use google translate.
> 
> That said I don't think much of the website anyhow, a horrible layout and it lost them a customer.


Yes Big Sir must be a right idiot if he has signed off that mess from IT. :confused2:

Having said that that is most probably why he is a Big Sir.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have always found Brico depot Ok, far better than AKI. Their online catalogue has their current special offers so doesn't show the full range of what they have. We bought all our kitchen cabinets from there and they are excellent.

To get to their catalogue you have to select your nearest store and then go to 'catalogo' since not all branches carry the same stuff.


----------



## Carlee66 (Oct 2, 2018)

Sorry to join into a thread. I am trying to work out of Brico depot Crevillent deliver? If so roughly how much? Also can you order online with them or do you go and hope for the best that they have everything we are after? 

Many thanks for any advice


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Carlee66 said:


> Sorry to join into a thread. I am trying to work out of Brico depot Crevillent deliver? If so roughly how much? Also can you order online with them or do you go and hope for the best that they have everything we are after?
> 
> Many thanks for any advice


 Yes they do, see here, symbol of a lorry. How much remains a secret
https://www.bricodepot.es/tiendas/brico-depot-crevillent


Here it says transport is not carried out by Brico Depot, but a third party so it varies from store to store. Enquire in store

https://www.bricodepot.es/servicios#transporte


----------



## Carlee66 (Oct 2, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Carlee66 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to join into a thread. I am trying to work out of Brico depot Crevillent deliver? If so roughly how much? Also can you order online with them or do you go and hope for the best that they have everything we are after?
> ...


Hi thanks for your advice, do you know if you can order online? Looking at the website I don’t think it’s possible but I may be missing something


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Carlee66 said:


> Hi thanks for your advice, do you know if you can order online? Looking at the website I don’t think it’s possible but I may be missing something


Doesn't look like it


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Carlee66 said:


> Sorry to join into a thread. I am trying to work out of Brico depot Crevillent deliver? If so roughly how much? Also can you order online with them or do you go and hope for the best that they have everything we are after?
> 
> Many thanks for any advice


Leroy Merlin do, they have many additional services than Brico. Transporte - Leroy Merlin


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Simon22 said:


> Leroy Merlin do, they have many additional services than Brico. Transporte - Leroy Merlin


Indeed they do, but Brico are generally much cheaper.

I've seen ads in our local Brico from private individuals offering to deliver.


----------



## warty56 (Dec 6, 2012)

i wouldnt buy anything by just looking at the website

i have bought items from both Brico and Leroy
Leroy items are better quality but you pay more, although i wait until 15% off day and buy loads + i get 3% back

you have always to view & check 

i bought a wc from Brico as it wsa similar to the one in Leroy but 85 euros cheaper but when i returned home and looked at it the cisterh holes didnt line up with the pan holes, so i drilled them and found i couldnt stop it from leaking.
should have returned the wc but didnt want the 3/4 hour dreve there


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> We have always found Brico depot Ok, far better than AKI. Their online catalogue has their current special offers so doesn't show the full range of what they have. We bought all our kitchen cabinets from there and they are excellent.
> 
> To get to their catalogue you have to select your nearest store and then go to 'catalogo' since not all branches carry the same stuff.


Me too. Designed the kitchen down to 5mm tolerances ** *with a fab prog called 'Floorplanner' - I really do recommend this software. It is very eay to use after watching a couple of tutorials [in Hints and Tips, NOT tutorials!]. 

They even have a library of objects - furniture, kitchen and bathroom stuff, sofas, beds etc - that are real items sold by IKEA. For example, my beds happen to be IKEA Malm models, so just picked out of the library and dropped them in.

You can plan not only floor level but wall cabs, windows, doors, walls, power points and switches - the lot. You plan in 2D but can see everything in 3D, moving your p.o.v in all three dimensions. 

Big fat tip: Once you have placed all your walls in position and things in or on walls like windows, doors and cabinets, reduce the level of the walls to 300mm. Miraculously, all the windows, doors wall cabs and stuff stay at their correct height. This way, when you use the 3D viewer you can see everything from a knee-high or eye level p.o.v. rather than peering over the top of a 2.5m wall, for only a bird's eye p.o.v.

I priced it all up in IKEA cabs, and Leroy Merlin, went to Brico Depot, saved _a great deal of money_ - and met a woman who has become quite a good friend.

** * Despite having planned everything down to the last 5mm, the 2m column cabinet at the left end, next to the washing machine was placed, by _Santi el Perfeccionista,_ as he liked to regard himself, 20mm from the end wall, stealing the 10mm gap to the washing machine on that side. This means the washing machine is in a gap only 5mm wider than itself, making it REALLY DIFFICULT to get it out, which has happened already once.

See Santi placing the first of the cabinets, with perfect precision, at the other end ... Beware the ways of the_ perfeccionista _or do it yourself.


----------

